# Introducing:



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos brand new Kiko herd!!!
The first three are from Northern Kiko Genetics ( haven't got them yet ) and I can pick their registered names. So their names would look like:

LEC 15 ___ Caprannie ___

BUT: I have trouble picking names for animals I haven't seen so need your help!
Side note: Names cannot begin with: A, B or D.

*First up:*
15-267, a 100% New Zealand, Registered Kiko Buck.

Some names I have for him include:
-Outlaw
-Captain
-Excalibor
I am kinda leaning toward Outlaw, since it sounds and looks good. But any other ideas?









*Then:
*15-270, a 100% New Zealand, Registered Kiko Doeling.
Absolutely love her coloring! Triplet.

Some names:
-Kaylah
-Pebbles
I really don't know what to call her 









*And:*
15-226 another 100% New Zealand, Registered Kiko Doeling.
Triplet, grew very, very well for a triplet, dam's a triplet...

Names:
-Ella
-Eclipse
-Enja









And I've had these two girls for a little over two months. They are Purebred, Registered Kiko Doelings. Late on the intro for them :lol:

*SMF Brittney:*
She's got the makings of a big goat! Twin.








*SMF Abby:*
SWEET, sweet girl! Triplet.






http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute. Any of those names sound great.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your beautiful goats!!! How exciting. Sometimes names have to grow on you. Something I've done (helps this old lady remember) is to pick a theme and go from there - helps me remember the year and ages.
Example - wine - Cabernet, Shiraz, Merlot
Candy Bars - Almond Joy, Kit Kat, Charleston Chew...

but anythng - since you like Outlaw you could go with that and maybe Oakley, and other western themes - or Excalibur - like a Guenevierre (sp is bad), Lady Marion, etc....

Have fun!!!!!! Nice goaties:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice herd.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

goatblessings said:


> Congrats on your beautiful goats!!! How exciting. Sometimes names have to grow on you. Something I've done (helps this old lady remember) is to pick a theme and go from there - helps me remember the year and ages.
> Example - wine - Cabernet, Shiraz, Merlot
> Candy Bars - Almond Joy, Kit Kat, Charleston Chew...
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Ohh, I like Shiraz  I actually do a naming theme with initials, so like:
Daisy's kids are Dusty, Diamond, Driftwood, Dipstick, etc.
Ginger's kids are Guess, Game Plan, etc.

I do it with my rabbits to, which is a lot of fun, I actually have a whole line beginning with "Sh", starting with Shanie, then Shana & her 4 does: Shaelynn, Shastia, Shaela, Shaeha, and then their kits: Shaylee, Shiloh, Shayn, Shance, Shaakira, Shahnez...:lol: it's a lot of fun!

I'm thinking of starting to put the sire's initials before the goats name, so I know who the sire is. Because it's the dam's initial that begins the name.
So like a goat named "RNK M Amazing" means herd prefix, then Mocca is the sire, and Abby is the dam.
Or I could also add the ear tag number: RNK 15-05 M Amazing" which would be herd prefix, 15 is year, 05 is 5th kid born in 2015, M is sire, A is dam, Amazing is her name 

Thinking out loud here!

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

My buck's pedigree name is going to be LEC 15-267 Caprannie Outlaw 
What I'm actually going to call him for a barn name...not sure yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good name!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful goats!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Been thinking:

How's "Indigo" for the blue doeling ... I would like something more on the end though  *"LEC 15-270 Caprannie Indigo ___"*

And "Snow Queen" for the white girl... *"LEC 15-226 Caprannie Snow Queen"*

Have to see if I like them tomorrow http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Indigo Iris


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great looking herd you have there ! Congratulations :stars:
Love the name Outlaw 
Second goat - Kayla or Shilo , Shasta ( LOVE her ) !!!
Third goat - Cameo , Moon , Ivy , Liv , Iris .

Enjoy them , very pretty girls  Your new boy is a handsome fella


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> My buck's pedigree name is going to be LEC 15-267 Caprannie Outlaw
> What I'm actually going to call him for a barn name...not sure yet.


Call him....Crime or Riot or Law or Kidd


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on all the new goats! They look great! I especially like the all white doe & 'snow queen' suits her very well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooooo , hows the new guys doing ?
What names have you deciding on ?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't know  They're still in Quebec...they will be coming west with a shipment of Kikos going to western Canada, and that has to be all arranged yet...so not sure when I'll get 'em!

Sigh. Still not sure on names...will probably put the white doeling's pedigree name as Snow Queen. And pick her barn name when she gets here! I want to do that with the Blue/Grey doeling, but still not sure what I want her pedigree name to be


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Don't know  They're still in Quebec...they will be coming west with a shipment of Kikos going to western Canada, and that has to be all arranged yet...so not sure when I'll get 'em!
> 
> Sigh. Still not sure on names...will probably put the white doeling's pedigree name as Snow Queen. And pick her barn name when she gets here! I want to do that with the Blue/Grey doeling, but still not sure what I want her pedigree name to be


Ohhhhh , :lol: Im sure your excited though  :stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful new herd -


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhhh , :lol: Im sure your excited though  :stars:


YUP  :stars:



dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful new herd -


Thank you  Excited to see what colors ( and quality) of kids I get next year!
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

*LEC 15-226 Caprannie Snow Queen* and call her *Ellie* or *Moon*?

LEC 15-270 Caprannie Cobalt Pebble
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Blue Pebbles 
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Cobalt Blue
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Ivory & Cobalt

????

Sigh. Still not happy with any names so far for this blue doe  None of them 'flow' nicely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tangled up in Blue.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pebbled Blue
Stone Washed 
Pebble Washed
Blue Ivy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My Blu Pebble
Denim Washed
Ivy In Denim 
Blue Bayou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE Karen's suggestion. Tangled Up In Blue !!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You gals are GREAT!!! Love the name suggestions, Laura & Karen  Got lots to consider now


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goats! If I wasn't all wrapped up in dairy goats and shipping milk, I would have a herd of Kikos. 
I had 3 registered beautiful does about 5 yrs. ago, and sold them. I am still kicking myself for that. I did keep 
2 wethers- what wonderful boys!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How exciting!! I bet you are on pins and needles....love all the name choices!! I might have to write a few of those down lol..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

LEC 15-270 Caprannie Pebbled Blue 
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Frosted Pebble
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Ivy Blue
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Blue Ivy

At this particular moment, I rather like Frosted Pebble!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all nice  Im partial to Blue Ivy though , has a nice ring to it . 
Then you could always name her first doeling Beyonce  lol..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm too  My only problem is I have a Kiko doe who's name begins with "B" already....But, I could just have the grey doeling's pedigree name as Blue Ivy, and her barn name ( and the letter I'd start all her kids' names with ) to start with some other letter...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohh i see what your doing now...But your right the pedigree name doesn't always have to be their barn name too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

THEY ARE ON THEIR WAY TO ONTARIO!!! :woohoo:

SO excited! It didn't seem real until now  I should have them by tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:woohoo: YAY :stars:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, so bit the bullet, so to speak, and put my foot down on names! They are:

LEC 15-267 Caprannie Outlaw - for the buckling
LEC 15-226 Caprannie Snow Queen - for white doeling
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Blue Ivy - for blue/grey doeling

 At least they all sound good!

Barn names maybe:
Outlaw
Ellie or Queen
Ivy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love them ! They all have a nice ring to them  
Sooooo , are they there yet ????


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Noo, they might be within the next hour - hour & half. But no one is at their office after 5pm, and I wouldn't get there in time today probably to pick them up  Cause I'm about 3 hours away from there yet.

So if I don't get them tonight, it would be tomorrow morning!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are in Paris, and I'll be getting them tomorrow morning...can't wait to see a dream come true!!! I've been wanting a buckling from them for about 3-4 years now  And the doelings are a HUGE bonus!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How exciting for you ! Im excited for you , lol...
Cant wait to see them all settled in and happy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well....are they there yet :goattruck::leap:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have them!!! They are gorgeous  The buck is really good looking, SO happy with him, can't believe I have a goat looking that good!

Settling nicely, but don't really like people yet


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations. I am sure with a little patience (yours) and some food (theirs), they will will come around
and be all that you want!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for some pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo !!!! :wahoo::stars::leap::woohoo:

Thats wonderful , so happy for you !!!
Im sure they will come around once they are relaxed 

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for tips Goats Rock! I'm hoping so too  I've found Kikos very sweet in general after they warm up. 

I'll try get pictures next week, Janeen! It's been raining for the past two days here 
Thanks, Laura  I haven't picked barn names for Snow Queen and Outlaw yet, but Blue Ivy's barn name is Ivy...it SO suites her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks, Laura  I haven't picked barn names for Snow Queen and Outlaw yet, but Blue Ivy's barn name is Ivy...it SO suites her!


How about Icess or Crystal or China , Holly , Noelle for a barn name ? Im sure something will come to you once you get to know them 

Im trying to think of more "bad" names for Outlaw , that is if you want to stay with that theme....I like the name Riot or Kidd , like Billy the Kid..
But like i said , once you get to know them , it'll come to you 

Blue Ivy REALLY suites her , just looking at her , VERY pretty name for her..

Cant wait to see pictures and hear all about how they are settling in with you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , so i had some time on my hands , lolol..

Some snow names i looked up...

Aneira	snow ...The meaning of the name is snow. ...

Edurne	snow ...The meaning of Edurne is 'snow'. ...

Eira	snow ... which is of the meaning snow ...

Eirlys	snow fall ...Eirlys is of the meaning 'snow fall'. ...

Eirween	white snow ...The meaning of Eirween is white snow. ...

Eirwen	blessed snow ...The meaning of Eirwen is blessed snow. ...

Eiry	snow ...Eiry is of the meaning snow. ...

Gweneira	snow white ...The name's meaning is 'snow white' ... blessed, holy' ; eira 'snow'. ...

Haimati	a queen of the snow-covered mountains ... meaning 'a queen of the snow-covered mountains'. ...

Haukea	snow ...The name is of the meaning snow. ...

Hima	snow ...The meaning of Hima is 'snow'. ...

Hukarere	snow ...The name Hukarere means 'snow'. ...

Istas	snow ...The meaning of Istas is snow. ...

Koyuki	little snow ...The name is of the meaning little snow. ...

Kukiko	child of the snow ...The name means 'child of the snow'. ...

Miyuki	deep snow ...The meaning of the name is deep snow. ...

Neva Popularity Trend of Neva
from 1900 to 2012. snow; river mouth; new; to snow; ... is of the meaning 'snow' ...

Nevada Popularity Trend of Nevada
from 1900 to 2012. snow; new; to snow; the juniper ... state, which means 'snow'. ...

Neve	snow; radiance, shine, beauty; new; to snow; the juniper tree ...

Nieve	snow; new; to snow; the juniper ...From Spanish roots, its meaning is 'snow'. ...

Nieves	snow ... is of the meaning 'snow' ... whereby Mary made it snow in August in Rome. ...

Oldina	snow ...Oldina is of the meaning snow. ...

Pire	snow ...The meaning of the name is snow. ...

Setsuna	calm snow ...The name Setsuna means 'calm snow'. ...

Smilla	Smilla's Feeling for Snow (1992). ...

Sno	snow ...The baby girl name Sno is pronounced as SNOW â€ ...

Snowdrop	snow ...

Snowea	snow ... baby girl name Snowea is pronounced SNOW-IYAH ...

Snowey	snow ... baby girl name Snowey is pronounced as SNOW-IY ...

Snowi	snow ... baby girl name Snowi is pronounced as SNOW-IY ...

Tuhina	snow ...The name is of the meaning snow. ...

Tuyet	snow ...The name Tuyet means 'snow'. ...

Wauna	snow geese honking ...The name Wauna means snow geese honking. ...

Xue	woman of snow ...The name Xue means 'woman of snow'. ...

Xue Fang	woman of fragrant snow ...The name means 'woman of fragrant snow'. ...

Yepa	the snow maiden ...The name is of the meaning the snow maiden. ...

Yuki	snow, lucky; deep snow ...The name Yuki means 'snow, lucky'. ...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW, Laura! That is impressive! Will have to keep that list handy :lol:

So far I got Ivy & Susie now....Susie is the white doeling, I'm not a fan of the actual name, but it sooo suites her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was looking up snow names and found this list :ROFL:

Susie works nicely though


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Will have to use some for her kids!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's pictures of them! they haven't quite figured out they can fill up on grass yet  Settling well, Susie is quite friendly and will come up to me and sniff me, she's fine as long as I don't reach out to her. Ivy & the buck are taking a bit longer.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I might consider the name Riot for the buck


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oohs, they are so pretty️


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The buck's barn name is Riot 

They are all settling in nicely. Introduced Ivy & Susie to the electric fence...one of the most stressful things about getting new goats!...and now they stay in :lol: Also introduced them to Abby & Brittney. Abby is such a pushy girl toward them! Brittney is too, but not quite as much.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> The buck's barn name is Riot
> 
> They are all settling in nicely. Introduced Ivy & Susie to the electric fence...one of the most stressful things about getting new goats!...and now they stay in :lol: Also introduced them to Abby & Brittney. Abby is such a pushy girl toward them! Brittney is too, but not quite as much.


Yay ! I love the name Riot  
I guess Abby and Brittney need to show where the newcomers stand in the herd , lol.....At least no one is getting too rough. I would call that a huge step forward with the introductions 

I agree , the electric fence introduction is always the hardest and the scariest.
But once that's done , its usually all it takes for them to understand what their perimeters are.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Some updated pictures of them! Riot is over 100lbs now...he's going to be a big boy!

Ivy (blue-black-white) still isn't a fan of people...if you catch her, she stands up on her back legs and hits you with her front ones :lol: Silly goat.

And Susie (white) is now my loner  She's the sweetest little thing!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! Riot's colouring has really darkened up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Very nice! Riot's colouring has really darkened up!


Yup  I'm SUPER happy with him!


----------

